# Spring is coming! :-) What we will do?



## Tarpan (Dec 27, 2001)

Looking for team. 
Hiking/Backpacking/Rafting for 4-10 days in April-May. Any region of USA.

Tarpan (tarpan@bigfoot.com)


----------

